# reel seat broken loose



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

happens a lot esp on bottom rods

easy fix just a pain

i fix em all the time ,,,,,,,,call for quote


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you pm me your contact info. I've got an older shimano casting Rod and the fastener on the reel seat broke. If it's a cheap fix I would like to have It fixed. If not, I will just give the rod away or trash it. Thanks


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

me too....................i got one of my 50wds that the reel seat has broken on. 

wes


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in fwb at 850-862-3582


----------

